# Star ratings going away



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

"Netflix will replace its five-star rating system with a "thumbs up, thumbs down" one in the coming week..."
All these Millenial run websites copy each other on everything within weeks, so get ready for Uber & Lyft's big new idea - thumbs up, thumbs down.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Fred Ex said:


> "Netflix will replace its five-star rating system with a "thumbs up, thumbs down" one in the coming week..."
> All these Millenial run websites copy each other on everything within weeks, so get ready for Uber & Lyft's big new idea - thumbs up, thumbs down.


Uber is already testing out a change in their rating system. They are testing doing it based on 100 recent rated trips in some markets


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Uber is already testing out a change in their rating system. They are testing doing it based on 100 recent rated trips in some markets


That was yesterday's plan. Nothing stays the same with Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fred Ex said:


> "Netflix will replace its five-star rating system with a "thumbs up, thumbs down" one in the coming week..."
> All these Millenial run websites copy each other on everything within weeks, so get ready for Uber & Lyft's big new idea - thumbs up, thumbs down.


Christians . . .used to be fed to the Lion's under the thumbs up/ down system . our passenger enjoy arena events . . .

Where's the " Mehhh" rating ,?
Mehhhh . . .how hungry are the Lion's ?



Fred Ex said:


> "Netflix will replace its five-star rating system with a "thumbs up, thumbs down" one in the coming week..."
> All these Millenial run websites copy each other on everything within weeks, so get ready for Uber & Lyft's big new idea - thumbs up, thumbs down.


Christians . . .used to be fed to the Lion's under the thumbs up/ down system . our passenger enjoy arena events . . .

Where's the " Mehhh" rating ,?
Mehhhh . . .how hungry are the Lion's ?

Uber already is Bloodsport for bored drunk college students



Fred Ex said:


> That was yesterday's plan. Nothing stays the same with Uber.


Uber : Fix it until it is broke.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

should have always been a thumbs up or down. wtf is 4 stars? its failing and in the pax eyes good ride. they could fix it very simply by making 4 stars neutral. should not count against you at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fred Ex said:


> "Netflix will replace its five-star rating system with a "thumbs up, thumbs down" one in the coming week..."
> All these Millenial run websites copy each other on everything within weeks, so get ready for Uber & Lyft's big new idea - thumbs up, thumbs down.


" slip sliding away . . . ."


----------



## Amidat35 (Oct 31, 2016)

The rating system is not fair at all, there is a thousands of reasons other than the quality of the service, that make the rider rate you very low, for example racism, politics, the mood, family problems, anti women, anti man, drunk people, misunderstanding, languages, expecting luxury service from Uberx, .......


----------

